# C / C++ Compiler For Windows 7 x64?



## prasanna7287 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, I had windows xp 32-bit earlier and my Turbo C++ worked fine.
I installed Windows 7 RC x64 and now i am not able to install it. (Seems the installer is a 16-bit one). Anyone know a good C/C++ compiler that works on Windows 7 x64 systems?

I didnt  know where to post this, whether in Software Troubleshooting or in Programming.


Prasanna.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2009)

First of all decide:
(1) You REALLY want to learn C/C++
(2) You just want to pass the school/college exam.

If your choice is first then:
*lambdacore.wikidot.com/set-mingw
*lambdacore.wikidot.com/geany (for IDE)

If second is your choice, then use DOSBOX. DOSBOX would run TC fine.


----------



## prasanna7287 (Jul 17, 2009)

Liverpool_fan, i have finished my college (B.Tech Computer Science) 
I use C Programs daily.. since i upgraded to x64, the old TC didnt run.. thats why i asked. Thanks for the reply.


Prasanna.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Well TC sucks actually. It's a prehistoric antiquated compiler and encourages programmers to use garbage code in form of void main(), getch(), etc.

BTW Download the 64bit version of MinGW.
*sourceforge.net/projects/mingw-w64/


----------



## yiouyio (Jul 18, 2009)

You will be satisfied with Borland c++ builder.


----------



## anuragbajpai (Aug 1, 2009)

you can use Borland C++ v.5.02. It will run on windows 7.


----------



## sumanta mandal (Aug 18, 2009)

try this one

*www.codeblocks.org/downloads/5


----------



## prasanna7287 (Aug 19, 2009)

guys i tried *Bloodshed Dev-C++*.. it works perfectly fine on Win 7 x64 
Thanks for all the replies.. I will try the others as well..

Prasanna.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 19, 2009)

Just get MinGW compiler. Its the GCC compiler for Windows.
Get Eclipse IDE. Or Microsoft Visual C++ Standard thing.


----------



## rx7 (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks...needed this...


----------



## Juanita99 (Aug 25, 2009)

rx7 said:


> thanks...needed this...


    I want to say very thank you for this great informations. Now i understand about it. 
Thank you. '
jeux de machine a sous
gratuit meilleur casino en ligne Jeux de
casino en ligne Plus de 140 Jeux de casino en ligne. Gagnez des
jackpots enormes.jeux
de machine a sous gratuit meilleur casino en ligne


----------

